# Swirls



## Tim/Robin (Jan 22, 2009)

Just having fun with the new camera and thought you might enjoy. If you have aging eyes like us, we need these magnified pictures to see this kind of detail in our tortoises. This set is swirls (like those Carina noted on her introduction to the forum). Swirls are like stars or clouds, its easy to make patterns or "see" pictures in them. (Brings to mind the "picture" of Mary seen some years back in an old bologna sandwich that sold on Ebay for some obscene amout.) Hey, if anyone sees anything religions in these swirls, don't tell whose tortoises they are! Not for sale!


----------



## Karyn (Jan 22, 2009)

Beautiful. I love the patterns. Thanks for sharing....and giving me an idea. I'll have to try that. (Not sure my camera is quite that good, though.)

Karyn


----------



## Kristina (Jan 22, 2009)

That is very cool. I love how the ones on the left of the first pic are perfectly symmetrical.

Kristina


----------



## Isa (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow! amazing pictures Tim & Robin. 
I will try that with Hermy when I get home 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow, very neato!!! Does every tortoise have those swirls???

I'll try it with Bowser. Thanks for sharing!!!

_________________________________________________________

Jamie 

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Mochii (Feb 17, 2010)

how can we tell the difference between fungus and these little swirls? can someone educate me about the swirls? do all tortoises have them? haha 

- M&M.


----------



## Meg90 (Feb 17, 2010)

Both my babies have them! Fungus will either be pitted, or stand out from the shell. These LOOK like raised designs, but the shell is smooth to the touch--no ridges.  They're beautiful, aren't they?

If you're worried about something Mochii--post a pic. Most shell fungus is easy to identify, and relatively easy to treat.


----------



## Floof (Feb 17, 2010)

Not seeing any religious figures, but I could swear there's an upside-down smilie face waving at me from the center of that last pic... xD

Great pics!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## jackiedots (Feb 18, 2010)

Fantastic photos !! Can't wait for mine to get up today so that I can try to capture something similar. Once again........not sure my camera is up to this but will have fun trying. 

Jackie


----------



## sammi (Feb 18, 2010)

Floof said:


> ...but I could swear there's an upside-down smilie face waving at me from the center of that last pic... xD



I see it too! =] Great pics! I may be young, but I'm blind as a damn bat. Well, not blind, but by DMV standards, they call me blind.


----------



## terryo (Feb 18, 2010)

Didn't see Mary, but I did see all the swirls. Very interesting. Can you see these on all tortoises, and how do they come about?


----------



## dreadyA (Feb 18, 2010)

In the first photo I see the number 3!
And alSo, the virgin Mary....hehe jk.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 18, 2010)

The markings are so distinct and symmetric--they must have been made by aliens.


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 18, 2010)

My Russian has those too!











I'll have to get even closer pictures to see if I notice anything cool


----------



## terracolson (Feb 18, 2010)

Ok so is it just russians? Cause i got 3 outside i need to go look at


----------

